

How to use Bats to test your command line tools - aspleenic
https://blog.engineyard.com/2014/bats-test-command-line-tools

======
gkya
If you need sth. like this, but would rather like to stay away from Bash, you
can use Cram[1].

[1] [https://bitbucket.org/brodie/cram](https://bitbucket.org/brodie/cram)

